# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR:n monopolista kannellaan EU:n komissioon

## Aleksi.K

> Rautatiematkustajien yhdistys kantelee VR:n matkustajaliikenteen monopolista EU:n komissioon.
> 
> Yhdistyksen mielestä monopoli on myönnetty yhteisöoikeuden vastaisesti VR:n aseman suojelemiseksi vastoin kansalaisten ja alueiden etuja.
> 
> Kantelussa arvostellaan esimerkiksi sitä, ettei matkustajaliikennettä voi nykyisin harjoittaa omalla riskillä edes sellaisilla rataosuuksilla, joilla VR ei liikennöi.
> 
> Kannetta valmistelleen varatuomari Kalevi Kämäräisen mukaan yksityiset yritykset ovat väittäneet voivansa hoitaa henkilöliikennettä VR:ää halvemmalla.
> - Väitteet saavat tukea valtiosta riippumattomien eri tahojen tekemistä selvityksistä, ja valtion omissakin selvityksissä on todettu kilpailuttamisen johtaneen halvempaan henkilöjunaliikenteeseen, Kämäräinen toteaa.
> 
> ...


- Iltalehti

Linkki Iltalehden uutiseen

----------


## Admiral Observer

VR:n monopoliasemasta kantelu Euroopan komissioon

17.02.2014 STT

Rautatiematkustajien yhdistys on jättänyt Euroopan komissioon kantelun VR:n monopoliasemasta matkustajaliikenteessä. Yhdistyksen mielestä monopoli on yhteisöoikeuden vastainen.
Kaukojunien henkilöliikenteen piti avautua kilpailulle vuonna 2019. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on kuitenkin päättänyt jatkaa VR:n yksinoikeutta vuoden 2024 loppuun.
Rautatiematkustajien yhdistyksen mukaan yksityiset yritykset ovat väittäneet hoitavansa henkilöliikennettä VR:ää halvemmalla.

http://www.elisa.net/vrn-monopoliase...an-komissioon/

----------

